# Where is Museum Road, Bangalore?



## koolbluez (Nov 18, 2006)

Maybe Wrong place... but friend's r there to help... right... any Bangloreans?

I'm new to B'lore... Someone help me locate St.Joseph's Boys High School, No.27, Museum Road @ Bangalore-25...
Some prominent location there... heard its near Richmond town, Sacred Heart's Girls High School ... now where's Richmond town? If possible point me to a map of Bangalore clearly illustrating this School/Museum Road...
Thnx...


----------



## viruses (Nov 18, 2006)

well just ask any auto man to take you to st.joseph's pu college on museum road.he will take you there.it is next to st.marks road.
it is the best pu college in the town and very famous and the good news is that i am a former student of that college.finished my ouc 3 years back.


----------



## koolbluez (Nov 18, 2006)

i'm @ BTM Layout 2nd stage... can u tell me the route to take... i.e via... roads like MG road... koramangala... my friend'll drop me @ a near place... but he himself is not sure of the place...


----------



## vasulic (Nov 18, 2006)

The best question asked in this forum?


----------



## aniishvara@gmail.com (Nov 18, 2006)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> Maybe Wrong place... but friend's r there to help... right... any Bangloreans?


  definitely the wrong place 


			
				koolbluez said:
			
		

> *heard its near Richmond town, Sacred Heart's Girls High School ... now where's Richmond town?  *


  this to me was the funniest part of the querry!!!  ROFL...  





			
				koolbluez said:
			
		

> If possible point me to a map of Bangalore clearly illustrating this School/Museum Road...
> Thnx...


    wow!!!!!!!!!! now u expect someone to do alll these stuff and tell u!!! oh come on man....just ask some of your neighbours abt the direction  and while u r on your way , if u feel lost..ask someone else on the road... better still take an auto and he will most certainly take  u to museum road!!! 





			
				vasulic said:
			
		

> * The best question asked in this forum? *


  u bet dude!!! nothing to match this one!!!


----------



## koolbluez (Nov 18, 2006)

thnx... but no one asks questions for no reason. These stupid clues (richmond town...) i got were from the internet... not by word of mouth. And i do know that autowalle'll definitely gimme almost the right answer. But fyki... autowalle @ b'lore rarely know any place properly. I boarded a pre-paid auto askin for BTM II stage (which i supposed to be a known place), but that damn guy went around the town asking everyone the route to the place!!! And this happened a couple of times. They just know some centres like Koramangala, MG Road, not all places. I didn't want to waste time & money runnin around the town on a wild goose chase as B'lore is a pretty confusing place for a newcomer like me.
Nxt time u reply please b serious, or shut up & don't answer. Simple. Instead of wasting precious time & bandwidth on this post. Got it... Thnx.

Now do u understand y i asked this "best question". Thought someone here'll come with a reasonably "intelligent" answer. Got one... but wasn't that satisfied.

Mods please close/delete this thread anyway. Thnx again.


----------



## viruses (Nov 18, 2006)

well friend its quiet close to mg road.get your self ropped in the mg road-brigade road junction and ask any shop keeper there.he will surely help you out.


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Nov 19, 2006)

this is not a section to ask u r personal questions and address

any way ask an auto drivers or traffic police , or ask the local town bus drivers


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 19, 2006)

vasulic said:
			
		

> The best question asked in this forum?



ya certenly a real IT forum... he he he


----------



## ECE0105 (Nov 19, 2006)

Maybe this could help you....

*www.mapsofindia.com/bangalore/index.html


Or, this is much better.

*db.mapmyindia.com/index.html#?app=...2C%20Bangalore&sta=&x=-1370578&y=4442095&z=11


----------

